# H: Warriors of Chaos W: $$$



## EverAndADay (Mar 3, 2012)

Hey guys looking to sell my Warriors of chaos army

I Have:

Mounted Chaos Lord (warhammer and mutant arm/shield model)
-Built standard on cavalry base, Undercoated black

Exalted BSB 
-Exalted body, mounted nurgle lord head, banner from marauder horsemen. Partially painted

18 Warriors w/ Shields 
-Full Command 
-14 Painted Scaly green/bleached bone scheme

18 Warriors w/ Shields and Halberds 
-Full Command 
-Games Workshop halberds, undercoated black

50 Marauders w/ Great Weapons 
-Full Command 
-Grey Plastic

10 Marauders w/ HW Shields 
-Grey Plastic

Box of Marauders 
-Unopened

10 Marauder Horsemen 
-2 Musician 
-Flails
-Grey Plastic

15 Warhounds 
-Mix of Plastic/Out Of Production Metal from last edition

5 Chaos Knights 
-Full Command 
-HW
-Undercoated Black

8 Chaos Ogres 
-Great Weapons 
-Grey Plastic except for two


Flickr of the models
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


Looking for approximately $220 (half retail value)


----------

